# Knee Pads



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the only thing that works http://www.amazon.com/CLC-301-Small-Kneeling-18-Inch/dp/B003UESK5A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1392859231&sr=8-2&keywords=clc+kneeling+pads


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

My pants...

Can't remember the last time I wore knee pads. :laughing:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I save the white foam that comes with 400w and 1000w MH fixtures. They are usually 16" square. Work perfect. Anything longer the a few minutes and my knees are junk. Only use knee pads in attics for extended times.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The best I have used and they stay in place while you walk.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought these about a year ago. They have been pretty awesome. I think these, or the ones Chewy showed, they are nice with the hinge point, keeps them where they are supposed to be without killing your legs and falling down.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_263985-1492...ads&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=knee+pads&facetInfo=


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the knee pads that you put inside the double knee of my carhartts, if I were going to use knee pads with straps I'd look into Troxell knee pads, when I was a kid helping my dad install hardwood floors that's what we used, they are super comfy


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I go to Sports Authority Store, head to the soccer corner, and get some soccer knee pads. Buy only large or extra large cause these are mostly for kids so ...


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah! They're called San Francisco slippers, ask around about em. They're awesome.


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Grundens rain gear makes foam inserts for double front work pants. Way thicker and can go through wash and reusable in new pants after old ones wear out


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Plastic surgeons inject collegen and so forth into womens butt's so that they can parade around looking like J-Low or some other third world refugee. 

So macmikeman comes up with another awesome concept- bubble knees!
I might have to switch out of orthodontics and go into the practice of orthokneedics, and be at the forefront of the next new craze. You are going to have to get some new pants however since your new knee's wont slide into your pant legs so readily any longer, but you will be happier , and so will your tailor.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> So macmikeman comes up with another awesome concept- bubble knees!


Why start and stop at the knees??


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You are one sick pup dude...:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Custom-Leathercraft-361-UltraFlex-Non-Skid-Kneepad-p/clc-361.htm

Promotion Pads.
These are the best I have found and have used them for years. When I did residential, I wore them quite a bit, and they were comfortable and didn't slip whether wearing pants or shorts. I also just tossed the top strap as the lower one is rubber and doesn't let it slip. Much more freedom of movement that way.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just throw a particularly _pudgy_ apprentice on the floor and kneel on him......they need to be good for something:laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Why start and stop at the knees??


I would.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I would.


Id be there filming.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

chewy said:


> Id be there filming.


Thanks chewy. Now I know I can count on you.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I use these. The only knee pads I've found that are totally comfy and don't slip unlike that CLC crap I had before. :laughing:


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

If your using them for recpt installs, get a mechanics seat! Other than that I don't know what you would use knee pads except sucking your way to the top!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

around here, knee pads are "San Francisco slippers."


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Blayney86 said:


> If your using them for recpt installs, get a mechanics seat! Other than that I don't know what you would use knee pads except sucking your way to the top!


Thought about that, but Im worried about scratching customers floors..

Plus it takes up a lot of space in the van.


----------



## Slimshaneee (Mar 3, 2013)

I keep a piece of foam to kneel on in my toolbag. About a half inch thick by a foot square..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw "knee pads" as the thread title and remembered hearing nasty azz foremen hollering at new JW's: "Did you bring your knee pads?"


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Blayney86 said:


> If your using them for recpt installs, get a mechanics seat! Other than that I don't know what you would use knee pads except sucking your way to the top!


I don't kneel unless absolutely necessary. I park my butt on one of these...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I don't kneel unless absolutely necessary. I park my butt on one of these...









:001_huh: Portable Toilet ??? :jester:








:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

